# First Projector Help



## 01rxlt (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay guys I'm looking for some help.

I live in an apartment. I want to set up a projector in the living room. The living room is 12ft x 17ft. The projector would be shining from the 17 foot wall to the 12 foot wall. The screen can take up to 8 feet....but from what I read so far...I don't want anything that big.

I am a college student. I am on a budget. I know you guys are going to tell me that this is very expensive. I am looking for an inexpensive projector. I am not worried about the screen. I work in construction and can put one together out of blackout cloth.

I would only be using the projector at night to watch movies with my girlfriend. There may be some rare occasions when I want to use it during the day, but i plan to buy heavy curtains to put over the windows in order to keep the room dark.

I almost bought an Epson Powerlite 730c for $100 dollars....but the guy says the fan doesn't turn all the way off when it goes to sleep. He says he hasn't used it very much.. (Is it possible that the fan will go off later and that the fan staying on is part of a "cool down cycle". If something is actually wrong with it....is it a cheap fix?) What are your opinions on this? He said he would knock it down to $50 dollars since the fan doesn't turn all the way off when it goes into standby......should i get it?

I don't want to spend more than $300 dollars on the entire project. I want to be able to plug the projector into a DVD player. If i can plug it into my Computer and a Digital TV box then thats an added bonus! I am in construction so installation and building a screen won't be a problem for me and I can do it for very cheap.
I am on a budget, but i really want to do this. I work really hard and so does my girlfriend....and this would be a perfect way to spend time together and unwind and relax....as well as spend some time with my family!

Should I buy the Epson 730c? or is something wrong with it?


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

Be more specific about your budget, what video sources will you be using? 

I have a 13'x19' room. My screen is in front of the 13' wall. I sit 10.5' from a 105" 16:9 screen. Im running an Epson 8350 about 12' from the screen. It looks awesome!


----------



## 01rxlt (Apr 16, 2013)

Added more information. 

Can y'all tell me if I should buy the epson 730c....or is something wrong with it? I'm wonderin if the fan not turning all the way off when you put it to sleep...is part of a "cool down cycle"....


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It could be part of the cool down cycle. :huh: If it wouldn't shut off completely, you could always kill power to the pj once it has cooled down properly. Then you wouldn't have to worry about the fan. $50 seems like a good price for the pj. How many hours are on the bulb?


----------

